# NIGHT CALLING



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

any tips on huntin yotes at night. We tried it once like we do at day, but yote came in about 200 yards caught us and ran.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

yeah thats a good question?
and if you dont mind me piggy backing on the topic, can you use night vision on coyotes legally in ND?? like a scope or spoting scope?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Coyotes almost always head downwind at night, they smelled yeah. You need to learn about misting, it could help. Better yet, kill em before they get downwind.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Night hunting under the moon is realy the only way to be consistant with the MN yotes. This was the January full moon. A couple pics of me and a couple of the guy's I took out.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

wiskodie1 said:


> yeah thats a good question?
> and if you dont mind me piggy backing on the topic, can you use night vision on coyotes legally in ND?? like a scope or spoting scope?


 from the ND 2006-2007 furbearer guide "The use of a spotlight or any other artificial light is prohibited." off the coyote hunting section if in doubt check the states game and fish or DNR sights :sniper: actual night vision like what the military uses is somthing you shoul ask a game warden about


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dan is right, but you also need to keep a very low profile at night. The reason is the way your eyes work in low light. As an example in daylight jackrabbits in winter are white, and you can hardly see them. Go out at night, and if you kick up a rabbit with the moon at your back he looks white, but if the moon is at other angles they look black because of shadow. What I am saying is that your camo, working or not, is dependent on light angle. 
I don't know why but at night I have had jacks come to the call once in a while. They must be curious about who is eating their buddy I guess. One night I had a half dozen or more come to the call at one stand. This was the night that I begin thinking about it. They were so easy to get a crosshair on. The snow was white, they looked black, my crosshairs were black. Simple center the vertical and the horizontal, no need to see the intersection of the crosshair. I didn't get any coyotes on that stand, the rabbits were just to tempting.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I guess I'm lucky, I can hunt at night and I use lights. I normally don't hunt under a full moon but for those who can't use lights, that old full moon has got to be the only way to go. 
You can get animals under any moon phase, but I have found when using a light the new moon and first and last quarters are best for numbers of animals taken. 
There are all kinds of tricks a guy has to learn about night hunting. As most know it's a different game, but can be very rewarding when you learn how to work the second and third shift.


----------



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a electronic caller. where do i put that


----------

